# pitbulls and spicy?



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i've heard that spicy foods can make pitbulls mean for what ever reason, but really i dont believe it. i eat spicy foods quiet a bit and some always gets on the floor espeially hot cheato fries when i get them. and tini loves them so does my chihuahua killer. but my fiance on the other hand thinks that he'll eventually freak out. so does spicy foods make dogs aggressive?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Seriously or are you joking?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Seriously or are you joking?


Exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

haha no i don't think spicy food will make them mean.
probably the worst it will do is upset their stomachs and give them the runs
EDIT: i would avoid giving them hot cheetos and stuff just for the sake of the carpet (;


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> haha no i don't think spicy food will make them mean.
> probably the worst it will do is upset their stomachs and give them the runs


:goodpost: I agree. That sounds like an old wives' tale to me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah might make him mean for being a jerk and giving him spicy stuff when he trusts you to not give him food that would hurt him and his belly, but overall meanness, seriously? and tomatoes are bad for dogs, so I would stay away cause tomatoes and spice usually go hand in hand for flavoring...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i could see how the tomato powder, paste what ever could be bad gotta check that label next time i have a bag but he loves em he wont leave my side if im eating them but i dont think it hurts him it may or may not upset his tummy a little but nothing i really notice ussually keep an eye on how hes acting and anything thats popping up on him. i think our carpets almost older than i am so not to worried about crumbs.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i could see how the tomato powder, paste what ever could be bad gotta check that label next time i have a bag but he loves em he wont leave my side if im eating them but i dont think it hurts him it may or may not upset his tummy a little but nothing i really notice ussually keep an eye on how hes acting and anything thats popping up on him. i think our carpets almost older than i am so not to worried about crumbs.


They weren't talking about crumbs. They were referring to diarrhea.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO I guess thats why my man is so mean , dang mexicans bahahahahahahah........ serious? That really made me laugh out loud though.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Spicy food doesn't make them mean. You're thinking of gunpowder. That'll make 'em killers!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Spicy food doesn't make them mean. You're thinking of gunpowder. That'll make 'em killers!


LOL. :rofl::roll::hammer:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

No no, it's not spicy food that makes them mean, it is raw meat!



JK!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

sidney ate a ghost pepper right off the plant ... still friendly .
if a ghost pepper wont do it , nothing will lol


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> No no, it's not spicy food that makes them mean, it is raw meat!
> 
> JK!!


OH NOEZ MY DOGS EAT RAW, ARE THEY GOING TO EAT MY SOUL WHILE I SLEEP NOW?!?!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yah the fiance was fed that spicy and gunpowder makes em mean, never heard of it before i met her. then again i've spilt a few hot things around chihuahuas and i still have both ankles


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

the first taste of fresh blood.............. lol:rofl:


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats what people had told me when I said something about feeding mine raw meats as treats and rewards. " man once they taste that blood they crave it and they'll go crazy." Just wow. Stupidity never ceases to amaze me.


----------

